# 10er Raidgilde auf Antonidas



## Sarcasta (8. September 2009)

Ansprechen möchte ich mit dieser Gildengründung all jene, die gerne den 10er Kontent raiden, die mit Spielern die ingame Zeit nutzen wollen, die mit dem nötigen Ehrgeiz, Ruhe und Spaß eine tolle Zeit verbringen wollen. 

Zum Einspielen starten wir mit Naxx 10 und arbeiten uns dann weiter, je nachdem wer sich diesem Projekt anschließen mag, wie weit der Equipp-Stand usw. ist. Im Sinne einer niveauvollen Gemeinschaft sollten wir zusammen uns helfen, mit Gear, Berufen, etc. 

Es soll eine Gildenbank geben, die entsprechend zusammen erwirtschaftet wird und für die Raids und Events werden somit die Mats gestellt werden. Außerdem die Materialien für Verzauberungen und Sockelungen. 

Gesucht wird im Moment noch alles. Wunderbar wäre es sicher, von jeder Klasse feste Gildenmitglieder zu gewinnen. Ihr müsst nicht ständig on sein, doch wäre es sicher toll, auch außerhalb der Raidabende Instanzengänge etc. zu unternehmen.

Die Gilde wird den Namen „Choices“ tragen. Denn wir alle spielen ständig mit Entscheidungen, jeder Encounter stellt uns vor eine Wahl der jeweiligen Casts etc., die wir anwenden um erfolgreich den Boss zu legen. Eigentlich ist jede Sekunde eine Entscheidung.

Dieses Projekt ist also geeignet für:

Spieler, denen der 25er Kontent etwas zu stressig ist bzw. die sich in großen Raidgilden nicht so wohl fühlen

Gelegenheitsspieler, die dennoch gerne etwas mehr vom Spiel sehen möchten und 2-3 Abende Zeit zum Raiden haben!

Und ja auch für Eure Twinks, die eine nette Heimat finden wollen, in der ihr etwas ruhiger und entspannter Raiden könnt. 

Wichtig ist für alle, dass Sie diese Gildengemeinschaft ernst nehmen und dahinter stehen. 

Wer noch Fragen hat, mich bitte ingame ansprechen oder was super wäre, wenn ihr euch im Forum meldet:

*http://choices.forumo.de*


----------

